# Garden shed Base Installation Query



## bullworth (4 Jul 2011)

I have been looking at garden Sheds and found the one in the link below which seems to be at a good price:




However two points concern me.


Anchor kit not included.
Base not included.



Can someone explain to me what is involved in creating a waterproofed/damp proof/rodent proof base for this shed  ?

Also what is an ''anchor kit'' ? Is it just some rust proof bolts or is more required to get a proper waterproof seal between the walls and base ? The Argos advert seems to assume the buyer already has the knowledge about these things.


----------



## Crugers (4 Jul 2011)

Have a look at
http://www.stayhome2shop.com/latest-news/how-to-build-a-base-for-your-garden-shed.1760.html
HTH


----------



## bullworth (11 Jul 2011)

thanks Crugers. I feel reasonably confident about laying a concrete slab as a base but what about the ''anchor kit'' ? How would the shed be anchored to the slab ? I called Argos and they couldnt answer my question there. Might I have to end up welding some lateral pieces to the ends of the inside walls so I can drive a bolt through them into the concrete ? That would seem too much work for something I was hoping to order and install. Besides all that I don't have a welding kit.


----------



## nediaaa (11 Jul 2011)

The shed will be bolted direct to the base. The shed will have holes to accomadte the bolts but if not they can be drilled. No need for any welding.


----------



## Leo (11 Jul 2011)

You will get anchor bolts in any builders providers or DIY store. Just drill the correct size hole in the required locations and drop the bols in and tighten.
Leo


----------



## onq (11 Jul 2011)

The practice shown in Crugers link for an Absco shed may be satisfactory for an Aussie climate where it hardly ever rains, but its not enough for an Irish climate.

Issues arising include - 

- tree root and tendril removal [found all over most Irish gardens]
- removal of all vegetation [usually topisoils + rootlets 4-6 "/ 100-150mm down]
- removal of soft spots/tamping down using your boots/ the head of a sledge
- filling in and levelling with sand, small guage hardcore
- layer of 100mm hardcore
- "whacking" the hardcore
- 50mm sand layer to protect visqueen/radon gas barrier
- 1000 gauge visqueen or other layer or 
- radon gas barrier and collector box if intended to convert later to habitable use
- detail protection of slab edge
- spacers to raise mesh off visqueen/radon barrier by about 2"/50mm (don't walk on lightweight mesh)
- gauge of mesh needs to be adequately strong and welded or well lapped with wire conections
- placing of ducting and pipes through slab for services, etc.
- specification of concrete strength 25-60Kn [greater strength = quicker drying time and more heat generated
- depth of concrete needs to be adeaute 100mm to 150mm+ depending on use of shed for workbenches, light engineering, etc.
 - not overworking surface to avoid brining fines to the top (leading to flaking, dusting, etc)
 - brush finish after levelling may be better than smooth for heavy use, with trowelled edge for better weatherproofing, bolting and fixing.
 - allowing concrete to harden then keeping cool by wetting for a day to avoid cracking

Hope this helps.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

      All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be       relied                        upon                                                                                                            as   a                  defence       or                support   -          in               and        of                    itself    -                              should                            legal                            action                be                             taken.
      Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to                  advise        in                                                                                                                   Real           Life          with               rights      to                    inspect            and                    issue                           reports             on                the                                         matters           at                            hand.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Jul 2011)

For such a small shed I'd 'box' my foundation and floor, put down some hardcore, lay some builder's film over it, mix the concrete myself, pour it and screed it off with a plank.

Get some bolts from local diy and bolt it into place.

It's not an overly complicated job.


----------



## bullworth (12 Jul 2011)

Thanks . Theres a lot of useful information up there. What worried me a lot was the prospect of buyers remorse as theres no way of seeing the kit or the installation manual before it's delivered so I would have to try make some hopefully rational assumptions about the product before purchasing.


----------



## onq (12 Jul 2011)

Hi bullworth,

This thread is properly titled and quite specific as required by the posting guidelines.
I suggest you ask another question about the particular shed you wish to use.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

      All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be        relied                        upon                                                                                                              as   a                  defence       or                support   -           in               and        of                    itself    -                               should                            legal                             action                be                              taken.
      Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to                   advise        in                                                                                                                     Real           Life          with               rights      to                     inspect            and                    issue                            reports             on                the                                          matters           at                             hand.


----------



## bullworth (15 Jul 2011)

Thanks Ong. I am going to prepare the section of my garden in advance of ordering this shed or another. I have until the end of this month to order the shed from Argos at that particular price.

So I need to start by digging. Tree roots are going to be a problem as there will be 2 trees on either side of the shed quite close to it . I figure I will need a pickaxe and a saw. It would be tempting not to dig down  as deep as I should.

Perhaps you could help me with a preparatory list ?

What type of cement should I specify ?
Is all sand the same provided its clean builders sand ?



PaddyBloggit said:


> ay some builder's film over it,



Whats builders film ? Is it some kind of damp proof course ?


The shed will possibly initially hold a barbeque, bicycle and some tools. Eventually I would wish to put a washing machine, dryer and deep freeze out there connected to the main house by perhaps a conduit containing the electrical services and pipework etc.

So another question would be whats the best way to run a conduit for services into the shed without compromising it's hopefully weatherproof and rodentproof seal ? Perhaps it should be run under the concrete floor ? I would obtain professional advice regarding where and how the waterpipe and electricity leave the house ( as I want these to be weather and rodentproof too) but would wish to have the shed set up for the future connection or at least not leave any obstacles in my own way.


----------



## onq (16 Jul 2011)

bullworth,

That *is* the preparatory list! LOL!

What I won't do is contact the manufacturer and get their recommended details for the base and how the shed should be fixed to it - that's all your job.
I suspect there is a step detail at the edge of the slab for weathering purposes that will need careful measuring out and attention to forming the edge with a proper edge trowel.

Even with most of work on the above list done for a driveway I put in myself, I still paid one of the concrete delivery guys to help me with spreading the mix, leveling, brush finishing and troweling the edge.
This is important when undertaking building work and particularly self-builders - thinking because you can read a post here you can build is simple wrong - ask for site help from people who know. 

For my driveway, I had taken deliver of 65 Kn concrete, very strong stuff for permanently uncovered northern weathering exposure that went off in an hour so we had to work very fast.
You prolly won't need that kind of strength for a shed base, perhaps 25Kn ewould suffice, but you still have to prepare the ground properly.

Personally I wouldn't be building near trees at all.
If you raise or lower the ground level by 150mm / 6" it can affect the tree and destabilize it.

You can ring up the parks department in the local authority and ask them for advice on building sheds near trees.
Green activists will advise you to put four steel stakes in the ground and span between them - that's a newer way of thinking about the whole thing.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

      All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be         relied                        upon                                                                                                                as   a                  defence       or                support   -            in               and        of                    itself    -                                should                            legal                              action                be                               taken.
      Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to                    advise        in                                                                                                                       Real           Life          with               rights      to                      inspect            and                    issue                             reports             on                the                                           matters           at                              hand.


----------

